# Do quality snowboard boots with traditional laces still exist?



## rocojerry (May 7, 2012)

The snowboarding boots I've had in the past I think were pretty good quality, and have served me well..  They were Burton Ions, and Burton Driver X's.  Both seem to be on the higher end of Burton's spectrum...

The Driver X's do have a 'lacing system' though, versus the traditional lace... I'm thinking of going back to a traditional lace so that when they eventually do break -- its not as much of a pain to switch the laces out.....  The Ions also have gone over to the lacing system....

The problem is most snowboard boots I've seen with traditional laces seem to appear to be lower-end and I'm assuming more poorly made....   I'm looking for a quality made snowboarding boot with traditional laces -- anyone have any suggestions? I'm open to all brands, price is flexible if its a boot that will last me 4-5 years and 100+ days.....  The Vibram sole of the Driver X's was a selling point for hiking --  and any reinforcement above the toe area to prevent premature chairlift board resting-wear is great.  As far as riding style, all-mountain.. and a stiffer boot preferred to a softer park boot...


----------



## Cannonball (May 10, 2012)

This is a legit question!  I completely agree...and I don't know the answer.  I love the fit of my Salomon boots but I am so sick of their lacing "system" either slipping or breaking.  I've been tying my shoe laces pretty darn well for about 35 years and would be happy to do it on my SB boots.


----------



## rocojerry (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for verifying that I was not alone on my quest for a good boot without added 'features'


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 13, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> Thanks for verifying that I was not alone on my quest for a good boot without added 'features'



Snowboard boots are like sneakers they flex and break down the high end boots are no different  I ride ions but have had trouble with the system  it is easier to get them snug but a pain when they break I told the boot guys at Burton to make a high end lace up  like the sabbath which I rode  a few seasons ago and  loved them also check out Nike lots of pros are on them  good luck


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm never going back to laces.  I love the Boa cables.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly I like laced boots. And most mfg's still have them in their top of line offering.

Ive had my vans BFB's for seven years now. Now recently I have looked for new boots. For no other reason than its been 7 years lol. I will stick with Vans because for me they are awesome. 

Their High Standard which is their top of the line is a laced boot






But this is the bad boy I am going after...





The Vans Andreas Wiig

Both are the top of the vans line and have the mid tension.

32 also makes good laced boots. People dont like 32 because they are a soft boot but....the softness a long with the laces work well together. My son has had his pair for two full seasons now and he is a big kid, heavy and he's put em thru the same crap I go thru....

The thing I have learned is go to your local shop if you have one and at minimum snag a catalog because then you see the full line and what is available.

I have tried the boa's. Lol problem for me is they feel like "a boa" is wrapped around my foot. Ive always liked how laces seem to form for better comfort.


----------



## Mullen (Jan 10, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> I have tried the boa's. Lol problem for me is they feel like "a boa" is wrapped around my foot. Ive always liked how laces seem to form for better comfort.



Me and the BOA didn't get along either.  I have very flat feet and they just didn't work well for me, tried on about 8 different models and none of them felt right.  Check out Northwave's line of boots, they have a speed lace system on most of them and traditional laces on a couple other models.


----------

